# Internet Wine and Spirits is having a closeout sale.



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Saw this on Slick Deals..thought I would pass it on for those who don't visit that site



Internet Wine and Spirits is having a closeout sale.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Nice!:tu


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

Is it worth buying booze over the internet? I have never purchased beer / wine etc online? Any feedback?


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks, some great deals there....


----------



## bmwe28m5 (Sep 14, 2007)

BigFrankMD said:


> Is it worth buying booze over the internet? I have never purchased beer / wine etc online? Any feedback?


That depends on the alcohol laws of the state in which you live. Maryland is not a control state in any segment of alcoholic beverages (beer, wine, distilled spirits), so that does not present a problem from that avenue. You may also have to check with your county, they may have imposed alcohol control regulations that could cause shipping problems. Usually if there isnt a state monopoly, the prices are higher.

The key question here is whether you can actually get booze shipped into Maryland. I think Maryland might have strict regulations as to this so you cannot get booze shipped interstate to Maryland.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

BigFrankMD said:


> Is it worth buying booze over the internet? I have never purchased beer / wine etc online? Any feedback?


That's where I use to buy rums which are not available in my area. I bought Ron Zacapa, Matusalem, etc from them.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

wish i had some$$$..25 yr McCallan for 157..great post


----------



## Ace$nyper (Aug 15, 2007)

Oh sweet!!

Booze I can't afford, I can almost afford! *digs in couch for change* 

Some great deals on some fine drinks.


----------

